# Problème lors de l'installation Airport !



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mars 2000)

Je viens d'acheter la carte ainsi que la base pour la liaison airport, et, une fois l'installation logiciel effectué, et que j'essai de lancer soit "l'assistant réglage airport" soit l'application "Airport", ça me génére le message suivant "L'application Airport n'as pas pu être ouvert car l'élément "CfgOpenTpt" est introuvable".

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !

Cordialement, Morpheus


----------



## szamcha (18 Mars 2000)

benh, il arrive pas à trouvé Open transport là. Tu as installé toutes les ressources réseaux ? 

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------

